# J D GX345 engine surging



## Dwyatt (Jun 29, 2011)

I have a GX 345, with 297 hrs on it. The tracter has given me good service until this year. It will start and run for about 5 min. and start surging sometimes it will smooth out and run for a few min. and start surging again until it cuts off. I have check the fuel lines and replace the fuel pump. The engine is a 20 hp watercooled Kawasaki. Any suggestions?????


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the air filter,for clogging,and check the fuel for water.I would also make sure that the sparkplug is clean,properly gapped,and snugged down.Spray a bit of water at the sparkplug wire(s),with a sprayer bottle (fine spray),and see if it acts up.If it does,it's leaking to a ground,and causing the surging.


----------



## Dwyatt (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks, I have already check the gas and clean the filter. Just change plugs this spring, I will try the water spray. I was able to use the tractor today, for almost 2 hours and it began surging again and cut off. I could choke the engine to keep it running long enough to get it back into the garage. I am at my wits end with this machine.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Pull the float bowl ,and check fordirt,water,rust,etc.USUALLY,if it stays running only when the choke is on,it's got a plugged jet,in the carb.Spray the jets with carb cleaner,and try it .


----------

